# Creating Rhinestone template in Corel Draw



## Lnfortun

The pattern below was created in CorelDraw. It took 5 minutes to make it.











The pattern can be sent to plotter/cutter to cut the backing of a mask sheet to hold the stones for heat pressing. The pattern in the procedure is a little different than what is shown above. The concept of making the patterns are the same.

Here is a link to the procedure: http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0


----------



## debz1959

It looks promising, Thank you!


----------



## charles95405

Interesting...when I get back home from Roland I will try this!


----------



## Lnfortun

charles95405 said:


> Interesting...when I get back home from Roland I will try this!


Please let me know if I need to make any changes.


----------



## Lnfortun

I updated the pdf file to fix some errors, eliminated some unnecessary steps and added new stuff on how to fill bitmap and vector dots in a font or text. It is not suited for rhinestone but for heat transfer or vinyl cutting respectively. The rest is till good for rhinestone template.

Here is the new link:

http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial2.pdf?attredirects=0


----------



## Godissewgood

This may be a crazy question because I am just now looking into this process. But what is the material used to cut for the template? I have a cutter corel draw and just finished watching a video on line about making the artwork in ink scape, but it doesn't tell you what the template material is made of, that you cut?


----------



## charles95405

A lot of us buy template material from the manufacturer or seller of the cutter/system...either DAS or ACS but there are several using a sandblast resist Hartco 425s (I think that is the number- search the forum) and seem to be doing okay. Don't know what cutter you have but most success is with a 60 degree blade and you also will probably need to change your offset


----------



## wola_77

*hi guys 

can someone pls help on how to set my plotter work with **Corel Draw to cut any material

regards 
wola 
*


----------



## allhamps

Luis, since I'm a DAS user, I thought I would take this opportunity to try out my video capture skills as taught by my 13 year old son, and do a comparison to your "5 minute" rhinestone fill pattern in CorelDraw. I did a quick video, using that same design, showing how quickly the stone stencil system will give the same outcome.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1exNYspnz4[/media]I hope you don't mind, and this is not a slam on using CorelDraw, just a timing comparison. I actually took the time to learn how to do this in CorelDraw in the event my Stone Stencil ever took a dive and I needed to keep working.


----------



## leapoffaith

Slick,
I would love to see that video. I'm reading the corel link, too. 

Are you willing to post your video? I didn't see it on your site.


----------



## ashamutt

charles95405 said:


> A lot of us buy template material from the manufacturer or seller of the cutter/system...either DAS or ACS but there are several using a sandblast resist Hartco 425s (I think that is the number- search the forum) and seem to be doing okay. Don't know what cutter you have but most success is with a 60 degree blade and you also will probably need to change your offset


Yep... you are correct with the name and number.

Here is a wonderful thread/test about the Hartco sandblast materials... it is found on Rhinestone Designz Community

...and the thread is located Hartco Sandmask Stencil - Rhinestone Designz Community
"*Hartco Sandmask Stencil* "

After reading this thread I decided to order some Hartco 425. 
I have not tried it as of yet....will let you know when I do.


----------



## allhamps

I hope this will post the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1exNYspnz4

To those who have already said "I cheated", because I used Luis's artwork, the intent was not to say I could draw a design from scratch and make it a rhinestone template faster with DAS. The INTENT, was to show that the ACTUAL placement of the rhinestone pattern using DAS was quicker.


----------



## Lnfortun

Allhamps,

Thanks. That was my concern too. I expressed that concern in my other posts. I am at the mercy of how slow the macro codes executes. I wish I have access to the op codes. Another thing is Corel uses the hard drive as virtual memory. I wish the USB/Flash drive is included in the list of memory drives in the customization setup. That would speed up a lot plush no memory limitation. Imagine 16Gb flash drive. As you know hard drive has slower access time than Flash drives.

Given that it is slower than DAS the macro still is a short cut means of filling the paths with more accuracy especially filling up the corners and sharp bends with no or very little overlap, crowding and duplication. It makes shorter time in cleaning up and rearranging the dots. The price is right too with Coreldraw's powerful vector capability of creating paths compared to DAS' price. I don't have DAS so I can't compare it to Corel Draw as far as designing paths. I imagine DAS came with library of pre made paths and fonts.

*This is not a rebuttal just making a statement.*

BTW the fill time was not 3 minutes. The same design in your video actual time to fill per path was 6 seconds. It took more time designing the path. It seemed longer watching some of my videos. It has to calculate for each path to place the exact amount of dots to avoid possible overlapping, crowding and duplication. Another thing is the video capture software added some delay. The macro by the way has a cleanup feature that removes crowded, overlapped and duplicate dots.

Sounds like a plug ha!!!

While I am at it here are the features of FDO2P macro

- Fills right on cusps or sharp corners
- Edit by path which allows modification of the path shape while the dots are still attached to 
the path to keep them conform the shape of the path as it is being reshaped
- Minimizes overlap, crowding and duplication
- Clean up feature further removes duplicate, crowding and overlap
- It keeps track of the fill elapsed time and display it at the end of fill
- Ability to fill multiple dot sizes in one pass with unlimited different dot size combinations
- Gives Total count and total per size
- Deletes the path on the fly or after fill
- Preview feature shows how the design will look in black background
- Uses 4 decimal accuracy
- Prevents accidental refilling of completed design
- Creates a new document for the completed design to prevent destroying the original path document

FDO2P will be released when I am done with the documentations. Hope this is not interpreted as self promotion.

Have you seen my five macro videos?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GaJRCalh6g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrBl80kdoKE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I31BDJC7eA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7IUprxkSHk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7uJfUO8fuA

Enjoy. The fill time was in the average of 23 seconds to 2 minutes. The slowest was Faith hope and love


----------



## allhamps

Luis, your macros are always fantastic. I've watched your videos. Unfortunately, I didn't get the right version of Corel, so I can't run macros. I admire anyone who can do the type of programming that you can do. All of these things are also available in DAS, and since I don't program, I pay. The Stone Stencil system does come with some artwork and fonts, however, I very rarely use it. Since I specialize in custom designs as opposed to stock designs, my artwork is either original, or comes from a source outside of Stone Stencil. That goes for fonts also. With the variety of fill options available, I can point and click my way to design heaven, with minimal clean up. Also, if necessary, I can create artwork in Corel and import into DAS for immediate filling.

I admire what can be done in Corel and I realize that folks need economical options. I took a financial chance on purcashing Stone Stencil and it has paid off. I don't think I could have made Corel do the type of fast paced designs that I ended up doing. However, since I haven't tried some of my more intricate designs, I'd love to have you take one and do a comparison video using Corel.

I file away all the Corel info in case I ever need it.


----------



## allhamps

Wola, hopefully someone here has that cutter and can tell you if there is some sort of CorelDraw plug in or interface that will allow you to send your work directly from CorelDraw to your cutter. I have an older cutter that does not work that way. What I have to do is to save my work in .cdr or .eps and then import it into my cutting software so that it can be cut. You may need to try that until someone can help you figure this out.


----------



## Lnfortun

Slick,

Here is my video of the same design in your video. I modified it a little bit and put on color to show the effect of multi dot size fill. Need to view it in HD so you can clearly see the timing and dot count.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKDHntcMowM 

The fill time is 20 seconds and the rest is editing the path and deleting overlapping dots. 20 seconds and multi dot size to boot. Not too shabby eh? I did not use the Clean up feature since the design is simple enough to edit manually. I did show the pop up of Clean up and Dot count detail after I edited the design. It had 190 2mil and 65 3 mil dots a total of 255 dots.

Thank you for bringing up the timing of DAS. It gave me the opportunity to use it as benchmark for my macro. Here I was concerned about its speed.

I think I am going to celebrate along with new comer in the family a grandson born on 12/21/2009 at 7:45 AM, 9lbs.-10 ozs and 22 in. long. What a day a new baby boy and fast enough macro.

BTW when I put out the tutorial with the Z design I did not have the macro. Even without it doing trial an error to get the fill just right it only took few seconds not 3 minutes.

The background music BTW is called Baby Boy. It does not sound like it that but was the title. It takes a while to kick in so it would be silent for a few minutes.

Not a slam mind you.


----------



## charles95405

damn Luis...you make it look tooooo easy....I can do DAS standing on my head...but I tried following your tutorial and go lost when trying to do the blend tool thing...I will have to retry...I would just like to be able to do it...

Have you tried cutting the pattern with a cutter or engraver?


----------



## Boomerbabe

"new comer in the family a grandson born on 12/21/2009 at 7:45 AM, 9lbs.-10 ozs and 22 in. long."
Congratulations. What a wonderful Holiday present for you.


----------



## Lnfortun

charles95405 said:


> damn Luis...you make it look tooooo easy....I can do DAS standing on my head...but I tried following your tutorial and go lost when trying to do the blend tool thing...I will have to retry...I would just like to be able to do it...
> 
> Have you tried cutting the pattern with a cutter or engraver?


What do you think of the fill speed? I maybe biased in saying this, I think it is 3 times faster and not 3 times slower than what Slick showed in her DAS video.


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks for your great tutorials Luis  It goes to show that sometimes you dont have to spend a ton of money if you take the time to learn other methods. Awesome video.

Congrats on your new grand baby, you are going to have so much fun with him. I know my grand baby is like my natural anti depressant, she just brings in the sunshine along with her when she comes in the door  Love them.


----------



## charles95405

Luis it did seem a bit faster but then you are really REALLY good with corel...as I said, I could not get past using the blending tool and the two circles! and then my measurements kept shifting...and I thought I knew a bit about Corel... Guess I had better stick to what I know. Or at least what I think I know


----------



## allhamps

Luis, is great guys, and I will be the first to admit that his tutorial and macros for Corel are excellent, but let's compare apples to apples. Luis, you mentioned to me that I had misjudged your initial quote of 5 min to do the design. I believe you came back and said that that included everything from start to finish (I don't want to mis-state anything). So, what my video does is to compare using your design, including touch-ups/preparation, from start to finish, to see how long that would take. The COMPLETE process was approx 1 min 10 seconds. If you look at the video, and COMPARE ACTUAL FILL TIME, that might be 2-3 seconds of the whole time, however, it is so instantly done, I can't even measure that portion only. So, if we are ONLY comparing fill time, DAS still wins, even though Luis has a cool macros.

Luis, since I consider you the expert in Corel rhinestone patterns, I'm wondering if this same process can be used with artwork imported into Corel? Pardon me if that seems a little dumb to some, but I'm not a big Corel user. I notice how you talk about using certain tools to "draw" your design, and then do the fill process (by the way I tried it and it is cool, keep trying Charles, it really is easy), but I don't draw and I most likely NEVER will draw too many of my own designs. So can you do this on an imported .eps file in Corel?

Keep working guys, there are tons of designs to be made and maybe just as many ways to make them


----------



## DTFuqua

allhamps said:


> Luis, since I consider you the expert in Corel rhinestone patterns, I'm wondering if this same process can be used with artwork imported into Corel? Pardon me if that seems a little dumb to some, but I'm not a big Corel user. I notice how you talk about using certain tools to "draw" your design, and then do the fill process (by the way I tried it and it is cool, keep trying Charles, it really is easy), but I don't draw and I most likely NEVER will draw too many of my own designs. So can you do this on an imported .eps file in Corel?
> 
> Keep working guys, there are tons of designs to be made and maybe just as many ways to make them


 Slick. I am without any artistic talent beyond my eyesight and that is failing. Yes you can use imported files in Corel Draw to use with making a rhinestone templates. A lot of the graphics I get need a lot of cleaning up but that is what I get for having no talent and little money.


----------



## wola_77

Lnfortun said:


> Slick,
> 
> Here is my video of the same design in your video. I modified it a little bit and put on color to show the effect of multi dot size fill. Need to view it in HD so you can clearly see the timing and dot count.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKDHntcMowM[/media]
> The fill time is 20 seconds and the rest is editing the path and deleting overlapping dots. 20 seconds and multi dot size to boot. Not too shabby eh? I did not use the Clean up feature since the design is simple enough to edit manually. I did show the pop up of Clean up and Dot count detail after I edited the design. It had 190 2mil and 65 3 mil dots a total of 255 dots.
> 
> Thank you for bringing up the timing of DAS. It gave me the opportunity to use it as benchmark for my macro. Here I was concerned about its speed.
> 
> I think I am going to celebrate along with new comer in the family a grandson born on 12/21/2009 at 7:45 AM, 9lbs.-10 ozs and 22 in. long. What a day a new baby boy and fast enough macro.
> 
> BTW when I put out the tutorial with the Z design I did not have the macro. Even without it doing trial an error to get the fill just right it only took few seconds not 3 minutes.
> 
> The background music BTW is called Baby Boy. It does not sound like it that but was the title. It takes a while to kick in so it would be silent for a few minutes.
> 
> Not a slam mind you.


Hi Guys and Lnfortun,

pls wats the name of this macro and where can i get it.

Regards 
wola


----------



## Lnfortun

Here is a quick video of what I call Blend tool 101. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbT_yrFS0qM 

It shows basic how to manually fill simple outlines with blend tool. It is pretty labor intensive. I did not show how to make the spacing evenly spaced which are additional steps to make the video short. I left them unedited. Then it shows how the macro eliminates the mundane steps. How it breaks the outline so that each corner has its own dot unlike the manual fill. Somehow the ellipses were not trimmed. The macro was suppose to trim those also. I have to investigate why that happened. That is why Clean up found 4 extra dots which could be easily missed by doing manual fill and can cause the blade to go over several times in one spot. I purposedly missed filling some outline to show what a person has to go through doing manual fill. This is where DAS, ACS, Corel Draw Macro and other Rhinestone software comes in to make life easier.

I manually filled the Z in my tutorial. By trial and error of changing the value of the number of dots until I get a halfway decent design. If you notice Blend tool does not provide input for spacing. Just the number of dots. One has to know the length of the outline in order to calculate the amount of dots based on the spacing. When a shape is complex it will be impossible to know the length. Corel provides that with the macro.

Charles,

How having you try cutting a design produced by the macro. I will post them in CDR format that is in zip a file. Let me know what diameter of dots you prefer.

Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun

wola_77 said:


> Hi Guys and Lnfortun,
> 
> pls wats the name of this macro and where can i get it.
> 
> Regards
> wola


The macro that Cybersultan is talking about is in Macromonster.com. Mine is not released yet it is pending with documentation in progress.


----------



## Lnfortun

allhamps said:


> Luis, is great guys, and I will be the first to admit that his tutorial and macros for Corel are excellent, but let's compare apples to apples. Luis, you mentioned to me that I had misjudged your initial quote of 5 min to do the design. I believe you came back and said that that included everything from start to finish (I don't want to mis-state anything). So, what my video does is to compare using your design, including touch-ups/preparation, from start to finish, to see how long that would take. The COMPLETE process was approx 1 min 10 seconds. If you look at the video, and COMPARE ACTUAL FILL TIME, that might be 2-3 seconds of the whole time, however, it is so instantly done, I can't even measure that portion only. So, if we are ONLY comparing fill time, DAS still wins, even though Luis has a cool macros.
> 
> Luis, since I consider you the expert in Corel rhinestone patterns, I'm wondering if this same process can be used with artwork imported into Corel? Pardon me if that seems a little dumb to some, but I'm not a big Corel user. I notice how you talk about using certain tools to "draw" your design, and then do the fill process (by the way I tried it and it is cool, keep trying Charles, it really is easy), but I don't draw and I most likely NEVER will draw too many of my own designs. So can you do this on an imported .eps file in Corel?
> 
> Keep working guys, there are tons of designs to be made and maybe just as many ways to make them


********** Not A SLAM **********
Here is what I have learned about DAS from a fellow member who is willing to help me with my documentations. He owns DAS. My impression I got from communicating with him that he is very will versed with both CorelDraw and DAS. We got to know each other through asking me about the macro.

Anyway he was telling me he worked on the design using DAS vector editor. After fiddling with it for 10 minutes he finally got it good enough to cut. Send it to another software "Smartcut" or something and did the cut. Which he said could have done it in less time in Corel Draw and cut it with directly from Corel Draw.

He also told me that the so called engraver fonts are not single line fonts. They are closed loop vector outline fonts that are made to look like single lines. So if it is filled in CorelDraw using Blend or Spray tool the dots will fill around the outline and will have dots laying on top of each other which eats up time cleaning up crowding and duplications. He said the DAS vector editor is not as powerful as CorelDraw

This is my last comment that I will make about DAS. I have never said anything about DAS up until now when my design fill time was put up against a popular and very expensive software (DAS). Sort of opening a can of worm.

I am not bitter. As a matter of fact I am glad I was able to use DAS as a benchmark and learned more about DAS. The speed is not as fast as DAS so I am told. I admitted that fact from the get go in my post in other threads. The macro is not a magic bullet. The user still has to have the ability to use CorelDraw to design and prepare the paths. But it does not cost me two arms and two legs either. And it is good enough if I may say so.

BTW yes CorelDraw is so powerful that you can import any format. Convert it to vector and fill it. EPS is a vector encapsulated postscript format so no problem there. You did not attach it by the way. I will try to fill and be honest if I have to clean it up to make it work with the macro. I will log the time starting form the time I open the file up to the finished design. Different brand of software generates EPS differently. If timing is critical to you. Anyway to some few seconds or even minutes won't really matter when it is insignificant compared to manually fillng paths. Sometimes there are excessive nodes in the image EPS art. The macro is very picky. The less number of nodes the faster the fill and the better the finished design. That is the trade off to keep the cost down in developing the macro and finish it in a timely passion.

X4 has a center line trace that allows making single line font. It is not cut and dry but it is doable. To create a font to single line it has to be converted to bitmap first then trace it using center line trace tool. It does need cleaning up to get a descent pattern. So to answer your question macro can fill even an imported bitmap vector traced image.

The image (my design) you imported in DAS that came from a PDF file was derived from a vector image that is why you were able to fill it with no trouble. The pdf file was not locked otherwise you would not be able to import it from there. I left it unlocked so others can do the same thing what you did. That was my goal when I made all my tutorials. The documentation for the macro will be locked because it is a different scenario. You can import, all day long or years or eons, anything from a pdf file in CorelDraw as long as the image in the file is not locked.

********** End of Discussion **********


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Luis. You cleared up some things regarding the "manual' fill process and your macro. As I stated earlier, it's amazing that you have the ability to make all of that happen. Will your macro be able to work with x3? 

Sorry, I did not intend for you to attempt to fill an .eps file and time it. I am satisfied with what I use and this was never an attempt to call into question your work. It was just a question because I truly don't know a lot about Corel, and would like to know more so I can have that as a back up method.

I look forward to the release of your macro.


----------



## wola_77

HI GUYS 
_ I got the macro from macromonster dat com its working fine for me at this point but when it was time to print it my cutter was just going mad ,it wasnt cutting in circle and that was a first. it was just going in lines all over the page i set it to. i use a Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting. also i try cutting it with corel and winpcsign same results. can anyone help 

regards 
wola
_


----------



## Lnfortun

allhamps said:


> Thanks Luis. You cleared up some things regarding the "manual' fill process and your macro. As I stated earlier, it's amazing that you have the ability to make all of that happen. Will your macro be able to work with x3?
> 
> Sorry, I did not intend for you to attempt to fill an .eps file and time it. I am satisfied with what I use and this was never an attempt to call into question your work. It was just a question because I truly don't know a lot about Corel, and would like to know more so I can have that as a back up method.
> 
> I look forward to the release of your macro.


No problem. It works for X3 and X4 with no special codes changes. Provided that the version has built in VBA editor for X3 and Macro Editor for X4. The editors do the same thing. Coreldraw just call them differently in the two versions. X4 macro has the latest codes associated with tools. I find it not very forgiving. When it encounters an error it goes to shutdown. Closes Corel Draw and does not give the reason why. X3 flags an error message gives a change to make corrections. 

The documentation will look different for each version because of the differences in the layout of the tools and their appearance (icon) but the tool functions are the same.

The best way to find out of the version has VBA or Macro editor is to press Alt F11 while CorelDraw is open. The VBA or Macro editor window will appear if it exists.


----------



## wola_77

hi guys talking about Corel Draw I import a jpeg file but I don't know how to make it a wire frame in order to use the macro this good thing is that the macro works well with text. also a big thanks to u all for helping out inregards macro 

thanks 
wola


----------



## HuMJohn

wola_77 said:


> hi guys talking about Corel Draw I import a jpeg file but I don't know how to make it a wire frame in order to use the macro this good thing is that the macro works well with text. also a big thanks to u all for helping out inregards macro
> 
> thanks
> wola


What you need to do, with the jpeg, is to trace it. Right click on the jpeg and from the pop-up menu, choose Trace Bitmap, (low/high) quality and another pop-up will be the trace window. From here, you can tinker with trace detail/ smoothness settings, as well as colors and color editing.
Good luck.


----------



## DTFuqua

Before you try the trace, use the convert to bitmap using as high a resolution as you can get (300 DPI most likely) and make it as few colors as needed to put the vector lines where needed to continue to make the image ready for rhinestones. For just outlines, this should be sufficent with a little work. I have had to "convert to bitmap" and then 'trace bitmap" more than once on some images to get what I wanted.


----------



## Lnfortun

Here is a very good tutorial of how to use blend tool in Adobe Illustrator that I found in YouTube. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ONDKqoh6to&NR=1[/media]

Basically the same as Corel. I just did not do the same detailed presentation in Blend 101 video.

Similarities with Corel:

- Does fountain or gradient fill 
- Create symbol and save it as symbol
- It does not leave a gap even though the path is not broken
- Breaking the path will fill it from start to end of the path (requires converting the path to curves before it can be broken).

- Decrementing or incrementing the number of steps will adjust the spacing as it is increased or decreased. But apply button has to be clicked before the value takes effect.
- Fill objects stay attached to the path. The objects will move with the path. The objects will stay conformed to the path as the shape of the path is changed or modified.

- Breaking the combined fill objects and path will release the objects into individual item.

I discussed basically the same thing in my pdf tutorial.


----------



## wola_77

thanks DTFuqua and HuMJohn i did all that, but i cant get the macro to work on the image. i dont know if there is a video tutorial to help out. have check the web site but no video. the image am working is now a wire frame image so am good to go with the macro

regards
wola


----------



## Lnfortun

I have befriended a fellow YouTube member. In his channel is demo of a Rhinestone Machine. It uses pick and place technology. It is pretty impressive. If budget permits that would be the way to go. It will eliminate having to cut template and manually place the stones.

http://www.youtube.com/user/jdlsr1001#p/a/f/0/_dtNEmOCsxE

Not sure how much it cost though.


----------



## chard

sir luis, is your macro available for sharing?^_^


----------



## Godissewgood

Thanks, I didn't have any idea what they were using but I want to learn to do custom transfers,
Alicia


----------



## Jamey

Great thread. Thanks all.


----------



## Lnfortun

Here is a link to my post that shows a rhinestone template, using Hartco 425S Sandmask cut with GCC Jaguar II vinyl cutter, of two designs made with FDO2P macro.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p616333-post113.html


----------



## wola_77

HuMJohn said:


> What you need to do, with the jpeg, is to trace it. Right click on the jpeg and from the pop-up menu, choose Trace Bitmap, (low/high) quality and another pop-up will be the trace window. From here, you can tinker with trace detail/ smoothness settings, as well as colors and color editing.
> Good luck.



Hi John

i did just that but its still not working i dont know if the macro can work on a jpeg. do u use the same macro?

regards 
wola


----------



## HuMJohn

wola_77 said:


> Hi John
> 
> i did just that but its still not working i dont know if the macro can work on a jpeg. do u use the same macro?
> 
> regards
> wola


Wola:
Which version of CorelDRAW are you using? With this information, I can give you more detailed steps to obtain the traced outline that you need.


----------



## wola_77

HuMJohn said:


> Wola:
> Which version of CorelDRAW are you using? With this information, I can give you more detailed steps to obtain the traced outline that you need.



thanks for ur reply John the version is CorelDRAW X4 and the macor is ledtool 3.3 i hope u can help


----------



## HuMJohn

The macro works only on vector objects. You have to convert your jpeg to vector, by right clicking on it and then selecting "Trace Bitmap" and use that utility to convert your jpeg. Then once that is done, run the macro on the vector artwork.


----------



## pinks

Is Macro a plug in for corel or a separate software or am I missing something?


----------



## HuMJohn

pinks said:


> Is Macro a plug in for corel or a separate software or am I missing something?


A macro (for Corel) is a bit of Visual Basic for Applications code. CorelDRAW Graphics Suite comes with Visual Basic for Applications as part of the CGS package. Users can write their own VB code, or macros, and use them. Further, if you do a series of steps, in your daily work, over and over, you can record the steps and that recording is saved as a Macro. From this point on, you can run the macro that will automatically do the steps that it recorded. Further, the macro can be saved for future usage. That is how many people use the VBA Macro system.


----------



## charles95405

a word of caution...some of the academic/student versions do NOT come with VBA


----------



## embthreads

Wow...this is great info!


----------



## Lnfortun

Here is another video on how to fill and object. In this case the object is a star.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPGy2mkAYBE

Use full screen view mode, 720p and close any advertising pop -up


----------



## pxs93710

Thanks for the great info


----------



## Lnfortun

allhamps said:


> I hope this will post the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1exNYspnz4
> 
> To those who have already said "I cheated", because I used Luis's artwork, the intent was not to say I could draw a design from scratch and make it a rhinestone template faster with DAS. The INTENT, was to show that the ACTUAL placement of the rhinestone pattern using DAS was quicker.


I am bumping this old post to show the dramatic improvement of the speed of CorelDRAW macro which was compared against another software in the video below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1exNYspnz4

The speed of the same Z pattern in the video above is down to 3.3 seconds as shown in the video below. There are 8 designs in the video that are filled sequentially. Not stopping and re-starting the video capture software nor editing was done to the video. The total fill time for the 8 designs was 3.58 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wolee4fa9wc

*This not a sales pitch just facts*.


----------



## American logoZ

Lnfortun said:


> I am bumping this old post to show the dramatic improvement of the speed of CorelDRAW macro which was compared against another software in the video below:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1exNYspnz4
> 
> The speed of the same Z pattern in the video above is down to 3.3 seconds as shown in the video below. There are 8 designs in the video that are filled sequentially. Not stopping an re-starting the video capture software or editing was done to the video. The total fill time for the 8 designs was 3.58 minutes.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wolee4fa9wc[/media]
> 
> *This not a sales pitch just facts*.


Speed improvement? Same macro?


----------



## Lnfortun

American logoZ said:


> Speed improvement? Same macro?


It is a new version.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Lnfortun said:


> I am bumping this old post to show the dramatic improvement of the speed of CorelDRAW macro which was compared against another software in the video below:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1exNYspnz4
> 
> The speed of the same Z pattern in the video above is down to 3.3 seconds as shown in the video below. There are 8 designs in the video that are filled sequentially. Not stopping an re-starting the video capture software or editing was done to the video. The total fill time for the 8 designs was 3.58 minutes.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wolee4fa9wc[/media]
> 
> *This not a sales pitch just facts*.


Way to go Luis.


----------



## DTFuqua

Is there an upgrade for current users? And fans? I do like this MACRO and use it for any images I do rhinestones.


----------



## Lnfortun

DTFuqua said:


> Is there an upgrade for current users? And fans? I do like this MACRO and use it for any images I do rhinestones.


There is an upgrade. Please send me a PM or better yet an email. I can't discus it in the forum.​


----------



## Rodney

Lnfortun said:


> There is an upgrade. Please send me a PM or better yet an email. I can't discus it in the forum.​


You can answer factual questions in the forum Luis, I've always told you that 

We just don't allow sales posts that promote your own products


----------



## 2Bling

Hi I am a nube. I could not open up the link do you have any more info on this.


----------



## Boomerbabe

I was able to open in both Internet Explorer and Google Chrome. Are you using a different browser?


----------



## 2Bling

I just highlighted the website you had posted. Now I have lost that. Could you resend. Thanks


----------



## cindybaker

I keep seeing DAS what does that stand for


----------



## veedub3

cindybaker said:


> I keep seeing DAS what does that stand for


Digital Arts Solution


----------



## cindybaker

oh, thank you


----------



## muzzy56

There is a video on a plugin available for corelx5 for creating rhinestone templates does anyone know where i can find it i want the plug in
cheers Alan


----------



## pxs93710

Macromonster the macro is RStone


----------



## sewandgarden

Can you tell me which software in macromonster.com will work best for rhinestoning? I wo uld like it to line up my outline with stones and also do the fills. Has anyone actually used the software and like it? Or, is he software that Luis sells better? What are the differences besides the price? I have invested some much on my equipment (and still can't templates) that I wo uld really like to get the best that I can afford. Any help will be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.

Tina


----------



## cindybaker

I use make-the-cut.com software its around 59.00 . I do all my cutting files and rhinestone files with it.


----------

